# Topics > Robotics > Cryobots >  Buoyant Rover for under ice exploration, Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Jet Propulsion Laboratory

jpl.nasa.gov/robotics-at-jpl/bruie

"Under-Ice Rover Chills With Fish at Aquatic Exhibit"

June 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Buoyant Rover for Under Ice Exploration

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> Researchers at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory are developing the Buoyant Rover for Under-Ice Exploration, a technology that could one day explore oceans under the ice layers of planetary bodies. The prototype was tested in arctic lakes near Barrow, Alaska.

----------


## Airicist

Exploring Ocean Worlds with NASA Robots

Published on Mar 30, 2017




> The search for life beyond Earth needs robots. But to explore distant ocean worlds like Europa, we’ll need a new set of tools to drill through ice, reach faraway samples and cross difficult terrain. NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory recently finished a series of prototypes that might make that exploration a little easier.


"NASA Tests Robotic Ice Tools"

March 30, 2017

----------

